# Newbie on RTA



## HvNDhF (4/10/17)

So recently I got into the exciting world of RTA's. Building and wicking the coils I am pretty ok with (also started building claptop and twisted metal coils).

My newbie question is, how would I know when a coil reach the end of it's time? 

The wicking I imagine will start losing flavour etc but what happens to the coil?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (4/10/17)

HvNDhF said:


> So recently I got into the exciting world of RTA's. Building and wicking the coils I am pretty ok with (also started building claptop and twisted metal coils).
> 
> My newbie question is, how would I know when a coil reach the end of it's time?
> 
> ...



for me personally, when its dark and unsightly and a simple re-wick won't make it look good again then I tend to swap out the wire for something new. Usually I don't ever get that far though... I change the coil and wick maybe 5 times in a month, and I re-wick pretty much every time I plan on using that tank for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (4/10/17)

After time due to adjusting and fiddling with the coils after cleaning them they will start getting bent out of shape and start looking a bit rough. This is generally when they need to be replaced. How gentle you are with the coils will generally dictate how long they last. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

